# New York City - best photo ops?



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

My wife and I are heading to NYC this weekend. We will be visiting Brooklyn and Staten Island as well. I hear the promenade in Brooklyn Heights (see most Woody Allen films) offers some cool photo opportunities…
Aside from the typical shooting spots (ESB, Brooklyn Bridge, Chrysler Building, Central Park, Time Square) can anyone throw out some ideas for good shooting locations???

Thanks


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Just take your camera and wing it. NYC is a wonderful place that's bursting with photo ops, pretty much everywhere you look. You don't need to shoot the big ticket items in order to come away with quintessential New York images.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

There are squares every few blocks where the neighborhood people sit and meet and feed the squirrels etc. Great for local colour.

We stayed in Harlem for a week and it was great.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll second Max. The best photo ops in NYC are the unexpected ones. It's a great city.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds good, I'll be sure to bring the point and shoot each time we go out!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

If you need a wider angle than available on the camera do not hesitate to shift the camera and take a second shot. The screen grid on your camera should ensure good overlap and help to keep you from shifting too much. Use PS Elements or whatever other app you like to splice the two together when you get home. Once you do a couple, doing it by hand takes less than a minute and often produces better results than using automated features.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> If you need a wider angle than available on the camera do not hesitate to shift the camera and take a second shot. The screen grid on your camera should ensure good overlap and help to keep you from shifting too much. Use PS Elements or whatever other app you like to splice the two together when you get home. Once you do a couple, doing it by hand takes less than a minute and often produces better results than using automated features.


Great idea, thanks for the tip!


----------

